

Started freelancing last month and this service has been invaluable - mattroid
http://www.mycpohq.com

======
paulhart
Oh well, won't be a lot of use to you (right) now.

<http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.mycpohq.com>

~~~
mattroid
Sheesh, do something nice for some body... It better get back online soon!

------
cpinto
this link should come with a disclaimer of sorts. so this guy started
freelancing last month and already a complex app for billing + time management
has been invaluable? In one month, even word + excel (or whatever office suit
you use) is invaluable.

~~~
silencio
It really shouldn't matter what you use or how long you've been using it for
if it works for you.

I freelance and find these types of billing/time management applications to
provide a service that is invaluable to me. I can more accurately bill clients
and easily keep track of the projects I'm working on because they tend to have
things like built-in time trackers and integration with popular apps that
perform other functions (e.g. project management) that excel doesn't. There is
no way that I can do this without a lot more effort with a simple office
suite. Alternatively, if I did use something like excel to keep track of these
things for a month or two, I've now got to slowly migrate to some other
alternative or find a way to input that kind of data into my new choice of
app, and that's time wasted that didn't need to be. If you know you're going
to do this, you may as well start with what you're going to use. I've switched
apps mid-project before, and it was a huge pain to the point that the next
time I switched to another app, I was stuck using both the old and the new
until projects were finished, just because of the migration hassle. (For the
record, the first one was a billing/invoicing one, second was my business to-
do.)

On the flip side, I know people that keep track of these things in
spreadsheets, they've done this for years, and that's their choice because
they like it that way. I can't stand it. Whatever works for you.

